# Wanted: Surefire M4 LED Drop In



## PetesTactical (Apr 15, 2009)

Can anyone make me a drop in LED for a Surefire M4 that will run on 4: 3.7V rechargeables? Runtime is secondary to throw and lumens. Will be going on a rifle.

Thanks, Pete


----------



## jslappa (Apr 19, 2009)

Send a private message to LED Zeppelin. He can fix you up. He has at least 5 different LED options available, and even has 2 for sale in the Custom marketplace. 

For your rifle, the 3 x MC-E'd KT4 head would be rediculous. Just a wall of light, no super bright hotspot to hinder your view, while still blinding the hell out of the "badguys".


----------

